# Suggestions on buying a cnc router



## regor57 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am going to purchase a new cnc router and would like some input on cnc routers in the price range of $2,500 or less.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

check out Digital Wood Carver

I don't own it, but I've been looking at a bunch in that price range, just have to save up some more funds....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Roger.


----------

